

Generous Ex-Google Employee Requests Tax Increase from Obama - meganrosedickey
http://www.launch.is/blog/retired-google-employee-asks-obama-to-raise-his-taxes-video.html

======
grishick
As a friend pointed out. This guy is unemployed by choice and his 2011 income
is probably $0. On the other hand, if this gov-t got around replacing income
tax with a consumption tax, that would actually tax those who can afford it.

------
russell
When the Bush tax cuts were enacted, I got a check for $300. I remember
thinking that wasnt enough to do me any good, and that it would have been
better used to apply to the deficit.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
That was stupidest move ever.... I mean, aside from starting a ten-year war
that could have been avoided.

------
zealog
You are allowed to overpay the IRS. If he'd like to pay more no one is
stopping him from sending a check.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
I think most rich folks would pay more if they knew everyone who was rich was
also doing so.

there is a parity issue at play... and if you're going to donate there are
more efficient ways to do so than giving it to the government (i.e. create
three jobs by starting a cafe, invest in startups, etc).

~~~
grishick
what bothers me is that giving any money to the gov-t is the least efficient
way, because the gov-t is not efficient with money. That brings the question,
do we really need to raise taxes or open more opportunities for charitable
foundations to do what gov-t cannot.

